# [SOLVED] WIFI nie działa - WiCD + Wireless-N 130

## Xywa

Witam,

Nie moge uruchomić trybu wifi na moim laptopie (kde + wicd). Wicd mówi "no wireless network found" choć z kabelkiem śmiga.

Wygląda na to że używam:

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 (rev 34)

do którego mam moduł: 

iwlwifi   

Teoretycznie powinno śmigać, a nie śmiga   :Sad: 

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              12253149  0 

iwlwifi               193936  0 

r8169                  47741  0 

```

```
# lspci -knn | grep Centrino

05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 [8086:0896] (rev 34)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 BGN [8086:5005]
```

```
# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev a1)

04:00.0 USB controller: Texas Instruments Device 8241 (rev 02)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 (rev 34)

06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

06:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)
```

Last edited by Xywa on Sat May 05, 2012 9:22 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Stawiam 100 PLN, ze nie zmergowales firmware (ucode). W dmesgu na 100% jest o tym informacja. Sprawdz go i 'ifconfig wlan0'

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Stawiam 100 PLN, ze nie zmergowales firmware (ucode). W dmesgu na 100% jest o tym informacja. Sprawdz go i 'ifconfig wlan0'

 

Mam zainstalowa ucode iwl3945 

```
# ifconfig wlan0 

  wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

p.s. Na niemieckim Wiki Gentoo znalazłem że ponoć do mojej kart potrzebne jest iwl630 a nie powyższe, zaraz zeemerguje i sprawdze co i jak...

----------

## Xywa

Mam już właściwy ucode pojawił się też wlan0:

```
# ifconfig wlan0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether dc:a9:71:9c:ff:ae  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

A wireless w wicd ciągle brak.   :Sad: 

p.s. Gdzieś mi tam mignęło że jako user powinienem być w grupie network, ale nie mam takiej grupy i nie mogę znaleźć tego tekstu...

----------

## SlashBeast

a w ustawieniach wicd wybrales, ze karta bezprzewodowa to wlan0?

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> a w ustawieniach wicd wybrales, ze karta bezprzewodowa to wlan0?

 

Okazało się że miejsce było puste - dopisalem wlan0 - restart kompa - ciągle brak wifi.   :Sad: 

Dziwne dla mnie jest to że ifconfig daje jako wynik tylko eth0 i lo - a już ifconfig wlan0 daje info o wlan> na innym laptopie ifonfig daje info eth0, lo i waln0 - może to to? Listingi poniżej.

A może przyczyna jest całkeim prozaiczna - w poprzednich laptopach był przycisk fizyczny dla włączenia lub wyłaczenia wifi. W tym laptopie robie to poprzez przycisk funkcyjny na klawiaturze. Niby kontrolka wireless świeci - a może fizycznie nie działa? Ma ktoś może wifi z tego typu laptopem?

A może iwlwifi skompilować na stałe do kernela zamiast jako moduł?

```
# ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.7  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255                                                                                                

        inet6 fe80::290:f5ff:fec8:1ce4  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>                                                                                                

        ether 00:90:f5:c8:1c:e4  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)                                                                                                            

        RX packets 315  bytes 130282 (127.2 KiB)                                                                                                                        

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0                                                                                                                     

        TX packets 287  bytes 55284 (53.9 KiB)                                                                                                                          

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0                                                                                                      

        device interrupt 52  base 0xc000                                                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                                                        

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436                                                                                                                            

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0                                                                                                                               

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 444  bytes 32836 (32.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 444  bytes 32836 (32.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
# ifconfig wlan0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether dc:a9:71:9c:ff:ae  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## Xywa

OK SOLVED

Okazało się że miałem dowiązanie (ln -s net.lo net.eth0), pozostalość po instalacji wg podręcznika instalacji Gentoo (8.b. Networking Information). Wykasowałem je i wifi poprzez wicd zaskoczyło!

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 2.8: Adding net.eth0 to the default runlevel
> 
> # cd /etc/init.d
> 
> # ln -s net.lo net.eth0
> ...

 

Dzięki wielkie za wsparcie duchowe! Slash zajrzyj na PW.

----------

## Xywa

Działało do ponownego restartu laptopa - i musiałem usunąć SOLVED. Po kolejnym restarcie znowu mam brak wifi. Próbowalem na zwykłym koncie i jako root (# /etc/init.d/wicd stop) i potem (# /etc/init.d/wicd start) - raz chyba zaskoczyło dla roota (choć nie do końca jestem pewien czy to).

Zakładam że chodzi o fizyczne włączenie wifi klawiszem funkcyjnyn fn. Probowalem włączyć szybko po starcie, prbowałem właczać/wyłaczać już po uruchomieniu kde - dalej nie działa.

Wyczytałem gdzieś aby ręcznie zrobić ifconfig wlan0 up - efekt poniżej.

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
```

Wyczytałem gdzieś aby sprawdzić rfkill:

```
# rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: yes
```

Jest taki kill-switch w portage dla laptopow Amilo (net-wireless/fsam7400) co np. potrafi włączyć sam wifi przy starcie (to co ja mueszę robić paluszkiem wciskając klawisz Fn + F12) - jak znaleźć takie coś dla mojego laptopa?

----------

## Xywa

Uff - rfkill dał mi do myślenia i okazało się że mam 2 klawisze na klawiaturze do wifi. Jeden klawisz właczał i wyłaczał mi diode z symbolem wifi. Klawisz zresztą miał taki sam symbol na sobie - co wprowadzało mnie w błąd, włączanie drugiego (z symbolem antenki ale takiej trójkątnej) nie dawało nic w światełkach, ale zmieniło mi status w rfkill na [Hard blocked: no] i wystarczyło tylko wybrać sieć i jest net.

Pytanie tylko - czy można to jakoś zautomatyzować żeby ten hardblocked zawsze był na: no?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jest net-wireless/rfkill ktorym pewnie mozesz to programowo ustawiac/wymuszac. Albo po prostu pamietaj by wlaczyc wifi jak chcesz go uzyc.

----------

